# Ägypten Hamata/ 2 Tage-Kurztrip bzw. das erste Mal warmes Salzwasser...



## tomsen83 (8. April 2014)

Ist in dieser Form bereits von mir im BGB veröffentlicht worden.*..

Ein Bericht über einen fantastischen Kurztrip, der mich das erste Mal warmes Salzwasser schnuppern ließ...*

*Kurz zur Vorgeschichte:*
Mein Vater feierte seinen 65. Geburtstag und wollte dies gerne im Kreise  seiner Familie im Ausland tun. Also letztes Jahr eine Woche all Inkl.  in Marsa Alam für die letzte März-Woche gebucht. Kurz darauf hatte ich  mich hier im Board angemeldet und einige Fragen zu Ägypten gestelllt.  Danke auch an dieser Stelle nochmal an Carsten für das erste erhellende  Telefonat. 
Da es ein Familienurlaub war, knappste ich mir zwei Tage ab die ich  gerne dem Fischen widmen wollte. Dabei heraus gekommen ist dann ein  Over-night Trip von Hamata aus. Dabei waren mein Vater und mein Neffe,  so dass man gespannt sein durfte. 
Vorab: die Fische die gefangen wurden und wie diese gefangen wurden,  werden dem einen oder anderen sicherlich nur ein müdes Lächeln ins  Gesicht zaubern. Für mich war es einer der geilsten Ausflüge meines  bisherigen Anglerlebens.

*Die Organisation:*
Die Anzahl der Anbieter ist stark überschaubar. Neben Amin mit seiner Bannoura habe ich noch einen weiteren Anbieter gefunden, mit dem ich  schlussendlich handelseinig geworden bin. Da ich sehr viele Fragen hatte  (die im Vorfeld nicht alle beantwortet wurden) war ich froh, dass sich  mein Ansprechpartner Steven in Ägypten auf der Gegenseite die Zeit nahm,  diese alle zu beantworten. 
Am Ende waren einige Seiten Mails geschrieben worden. Vereinbart wurde  schlussendlich Transfer Hotel Boot Montag Morgen, all inkl (auch Bier)  an Bord und zurück zum Hotel Dienstag Abend für 800€. Anzahlung war  nicht nötig. Alles in bar bei Ankunft auf dem Boot. Preislich wie ich  finde in Ordnung.

Zum Thema Equipment komme ich am Ende noch einmal ausführlich. Da ich  kein Sperrgepäck mitführen wollte, nahm ich vier Reiseruten mit:
- Spro Globe Trotter GT Pro BigFish mit Penn Battle 6000 und 60lbs Power Pro
- Okuma Cortez mit Penn Battle 7000 und 80lbs Power Pro
- Eine alte Daiwa in 2,70 bis 80g die schon mit mir in Uganda war und dazu ne Abu Sorön in 4000er Größe
- Pezon Michel Redoutable Trout (1,80m, 3-12g) und ne 2000er Penn Captiva

Dazu einige Popper und Stickbaits von 30-100gr, einige Jigs von 4gr -  200gr sowie die guten alten Rapalas zum Schleppen.Außerdem jede Menge  Split Rings, Swivel, Assist Hooks etc. etc. etc.
Am Sonntag hatte ich in Ägypten noch einmal mit Steven telefoniert, der  noch einige Dinge für den Geburtstag meines Vaters for free organisierte  (Kuchen und Sekt) und mich nach weiteren Wünschen fragte. Außerdem  sprachen wir über das Thema C+R, wobei wir hier einer Meinung waren und  ich seine Einstellung sehr begrüße. Ich muss wirklich sagen, unheimlich  dienstleistungsorientiert.

*Der Trip:*
Der Fahrer war überpünktlich, was mich wirklich positiv überraschte.  Lustig war dann, dass uns unser „Guide“ Michael in der Lobby mit den  Worten begrüßte _„Hi I’m Michael and I’m your guide fort he next two days. This is my first fishing trip.“_  Geile Nummer…Keine Ahnung von Tuten und Blasen aber Guide sein wollen.  Schlussendlich fungierte er als Übersetzer zwischen uns und der Crew,  was aber eigentlich auch nicht wirklich nötig war. Nen lustiger Kerl war  er trotzdem und außerdem unheimlich bemüht. 

Wir erreichten Hamata gegen 8.30 und betraten das Boot, die „Dorado“.  Erster Eindruck prima, zweiter Eindruck: ein Glück haben wir die Frauen  im Hotel gelassen. Es war wirklich alles sauber und geputzt, jedoch sah  man dem Schiff die Jahre und das Klima an. Störte uns nicht wirklich, da  wir eh zum Angeln da waren. Die Crew, insbesondere der Captain waren  super freundlich und begrüßten uns mit Handschlag. Wir bunkerten noch  Eis während ich das Equipment ready to go machte. Da kreuzte auch schon  der erste kleine Jack am Boot. Ich war jedoch so zittrig, dass ich den  Jig nicht schnell genug montiert bekam… Na egal. Die Aufregung stieg ins  Unermessliche.

Laut Steven hatte er gutes Trolling Equipment aus Deutschland an Board…  Nu ja. Ich bin ja auch nicht mit high-quality unterwegs gewesen, aber ne  Zebco Topic Combo war dann schon hart. Daher montierte ich die Spro und  die Okuma mit jeweils 2m 1mm Fluo und 40cm Stahl um kurz nach Verlassen  des Hafens zwei Magnums rauszuhängen. Da Tiefe ja nach einigen Aussagen  alles in Ägypten ist, ließ ich ca. 100 – 150m Schnur pro Rute und  entspannte mich. Leider hatten wir bis zum Mittag nur zwei kurze  Anfasser, so dass der Captain an einer Stelle zwischen zwei Riffen in  ungefähr 25m Tiefe ansteuerte. Ich legte zunächst mit kleinen Jigs los,  da ich den Kunstködern auf diesem Trip treu bleiben wollte. Mein Vater  und mein Neffe (beide nicht sooo die Angler…) angelten klassisch mit  Fetzen. Mein Vater und mein Neffe fischten mit den leichten Ruten und  hatten Fun ohne Ende mit Fischen in der 1-2kg Klasse. Insbesondere die  Pezon Michel war der Lust-Stock pur…Nach kurzer Zeit und einem  deutlichen Rückstand Jig vs. Fetzen siegte bei mir die Fischgeilheit…

Ja ich montierte auch um (Asche über mein Haupt) und hatte sofort nach  dem Ablassen den ersten Biss. Dieser entschied sich dann auch sofort die  rettende Koralle aufzusuchen. Gleich der erste Bis zeigte mir also wo  der Hammer hing…Dreck 

Kurze Zeit später jaulte mein Vater auf als sich die alte Daiwa  beachtlich zum Halbkreis bog und von der geschlossenen Bremse der Sorön  immer wieder Schnur genommen wurde. Nachdem er begriffen hatte, dass die  Hand bei der Bremsleistung unterstützend wirken kann, gab er alles  und  schaffte es, den Fisch ins Mittelwasser zu bringen. Von da an war der  Drill gelaufen und die Crew konnte eine wunderschöne Coral Trout von ca.  6 Pfund an Deck hieven… Was dieses Vieh für einen Bumms hatte, irre. Ab  da habe ich an allen Ruten die Bremse aufs Maximum festgezurrt.

 Nachdem wir also eine bunte Vielfalt an Speide- und Köderfischen  gefangen hatten (ca. 50% wurden zurück gesetzt) gab es erst einmal  Mittag. An dieser Stelle großes Kompliment an den Captain und seinen  Bruder die beide abwechselnd kochten. Den ganzen Trip über haben wir so  geil Fisch gegessen, das war der Wahnsinn. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war schon  klar, dass wir uns an Bord alle super verstehen und es wurde  grundsätzlich viel gelacht. Nach dem Mittag schleppten wir einige  Stunden ohne Biss, bis(s) es langsam dämmerte. Der Seegang war recht  heftig aber alle hielten sich gut. Kurze Zeit später tauchten noch  einige Delfine auf, was in der hohen Dünung ein geniales Bild gab. 

Einige Sekunden später gab es auch den ersten Biss und nach langem  Kurbeln konnte ein Skipjack Thun von knappen 60cm gelandet werden. Das  Vieh fühlte sich beim Drill viel größer an, aber egal. Ein geiler Biss,  der erste Thun, was will man mehr….


----------



## tomsen83 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Ägypten Hamata/ 2 Tage-Kurztrip bzw. das erste Mal warmes Salzwasser...*

Dann das Highlight des Trips: Nochmal zur Erinnerung, ich schleppte mit  den ollen Magnums und 1mm Stahl davor mit ca. 6 Knoten. Wieder Biss und  diesmal durfte mein Neffe ran. Die Dämmerung war mittlererweile gut  voran geschritten und tauchte uns alle in ein fahles Licht. Der Fisch  nahm ab und zu ein wenig Schnur, jedoch nix spektakuläres. Ein Mitglied  der Crew stand wie immer mit Gaff am Heck und der Captain schaute von  oben dem Treiben zu. Auf einmal brach die (gefühlte) „Hölle“ los: Der  Captain stürmte vom Oberdeck und schrie seinen Bruder mit dem Gaff an.  Dann griffen beide ans Leader und wuchteten einen Sail ins Boot, der mit  dem Wobbler im Maul wild um sich schlug. Daraufhin stürzten sich beide  auf den Fisch und fixierten diesen am Boden um den Wobbler zu entfernen.  Der Captain meinte nur: „Take pictures, quick please!“ Mir war sofort  klar, dass er den Fisch unbedingt so schnell wie möglich releasen  wollte, was mir voll und ganz entgegen kam.
Problem dabei: in einer solchen Situation, wenn man noch nie mit  derartigen Fischen hantiert hat und im Hinterkopf hat das Tier so  schnell wie möglich wieder zu entlassen, ist es unmöglich ein  vernünftiges Foto zu machen. Das Tier war dermaßen agil, dass ich es  nach dem zweiten Versuch vermied, einen dritten zu starten und diesen  wunderschönen Fisch unverletzt releaste. Die ganze Aktion hat ca. 2 min  gedauert und im Nachhinein bedaure ich es, dass wir uns nicht mehr Zeit  genommen haben. Egal. Der Sail hatte übrigens eine geschätzte Länge (mit  Schwert) von 1,40-1,50m, also bei weitem kein kapitales Exemplar, aber  der bisher geilste Fisch in meinem Leben. Laut dem Captain hatte er in  dieser Jahreszeit noch nie einen Sail gefangen, dann dazu auf Wobbler  mit fettem Stahl, ohne einen einzigen Sprung, nicht ausgehebelt usw. So  viele glückliche Faktoren kommen selten zusammen und ich bin sehr  dankbar für diese Momente.

Danach war die Stimmung richtig Bombe und wir suchten uns (es war jetzt  fast dunkel) einen Platz im Schatten eines Riffs für die Nacht und die  Geburtstagsfeier meines Vaters. Am Abend jiggte ich noch ein wenig,  allerdings ohne Erfolg. Da jedoch auch die Naturköder unangetastet  blieben, lags wohl nicht an mir. Der Captain erklärte es mit der  Mondphase, dieser war bis Mitternacht überhaupt nicht zu sehen. Die  Aktivität der Fische ist offensichtlich jedoch stark vom Licht des  Mondes abhängig.

Wir saßen mit der Crew nach einem opulenten Festmahl bestehend aus der  Coral Trout bis spät am Abend zusammen. Plan für den nächsten Tag war  schleppen am Vormittag, dann zum Mittag schnorcheln und Essen, danach  noch einige Stunden fischen und zurück zum Hafen schleppen. Am nächsten  Tag war ich automatisch mit dem Sonnenaufgang wach. Das Meer hatte sich  in der Nacht merklich beruhigt und der Captain sprang sofort nach dem er  mich sah auf und startete die Motoren. Ich sag’s ja,  Dienstleistungsorientierung! Bereits nach kurzer Zeit schleppen der  erste gute Biss und nach kurzem Drill konnten wir eine Königsmakrele von  etwas über einem Meter landen.

Kurz darauf, nachdem der Captain das Gebiet erneut kreuzte, der nächste  Biss. Diesmal war wieder mein Neffe dran und sein Fisch hatte deutlich  mehr Dampf. Zum Vorschein kam dann eine deutlich größere Königsmakrele,  die aber leider beim Gaffen verloren ging. Der Drilling hatte nur mit  einer Fluke in der Brustflosse gesessen. Ein Wunder, dass der Fisch  überhaupt bis zum Boot kam.

Kurz darauf stoppten wir für ein fantastisches Schnorchelerlebnis an  einem tollen Riff. Die Farben des Wassers, der Sandstrand der kleinen  Insel, all das steigerte unsere ohnehin super Stimmung noch. Dann weiter  zu einem letzten Spot. Mittlererweile war mir klar, dass die ganze  Kunstköderangelei zwar Spaß macht, aber bei weitem nicht so erfolgreich  wie das Naturköderangeln ist. Da die zwei Tage definitiv zu wenig Zeit  zum experimentieren sind, entschied auch ich mich dafür. Also nen  ordentliches Filet drauf und ab dafür. Einige Zeit passierte nix und ich  begann an dem Spot zu zweifeln. Captain meinte nur „big fish down  here“. Ja ne is klar… Erstmal Mittag, dabei immer einen Blick auf die  Rute.

Dann nibbelte es.

Hoch vom Tisch zur Rute und ich nahm Fühlung auf. Erst spürte ich ein  bisschen Widerstand, dann ein bisschen dollerer Widerstand und  urplötzlich gab die fast geschlossene Bremse einige Meter Schnur frei.  Die Cortez war bis ins Handteil krumm und ich hielt mit aller Macht  dagegen. Was für eine Power. Es folgten noch einige kurze aber brutale  Fluchten bis sich nach kurzer Zeit ein riesiger roter Punkt der  Oberfläche näherte. Eine Coral Trout von ca. 15 Pfund (auf mich wirkte  das Vieh riesig) konnte gelandet werden. Saugeil, ich war total aus dem  Häuschen. Im Anschluss daran hatte ich an der gleichen Stelle noch zwei  Bisse, die ich beide nicht halten konnte. Ich glaube ich bin noch etwas  zu zögerlich. Die Kraft die dort am anderen Ende zog war brutal. Am Ende  zerlegte einer dieser großen Unbekannten noch die Spro. Der Zapfen  zwischen 2. und 3. Teil war gebrochen…. Egal.

Wir schleppten glücklich zurück Richtung Hamata und hatten leider keine  Bisse mehr, was uns jedoch nicht wirklich störte. Der Trip war gelungen!

*Zum Tackle:*

Wie gesagt, alles Low Budget. Mehr war nicht drin. Vielleicht interessiert es den einen oder anderen.

Spro Globe-Trotter:
Hat als Allrounder eigentlich ne gute Figur gemacht und auch beim  Schleppen die Mackerels gefangen. Da war noch viel Luft nach oben. Dass  die Rute dann ihr Leben aushauchte und die Bruchstelle relativ glatt  ausgerechnet am Zapfen entstand, deutet m.E. nach auf einen  Materialfehler hin. Nen Williamson Jet Popper in 5“ konnte man prima  Werfen und führen. Alles drüber war quatsch. Die WG-Angabe haut also  nicht wirklich hin. Aktion und Rückgrat der Rute haben mir gut gefallen.  Wäre sie nicht gebrochen, dann gäb‘s ne Empfehlung von mir.

Okuma Cortez:
Geiler Allrounder. Eigentlich nicht für ne Statio gemacht. Der Leitring  hat aber genug Abstand um die Rute dafür zu missbrauchen. Ganz klar nix  zum Werfen. Zum Schleppen, jiggen und Naturköderfischen zu empfehlen.  Der Blank ist parabolisch und nach intensivem Gezerre mit Mutter Erde  kann ich sagen, dass die Biegekurve über einen Halbkreis hinaus  problemlos möglich ist. Hat nicht mal der Lack geknackt. Meines  Erachtens nach Top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Pezon Michel:
Der heimliche Star mit dem immer alle fischen wollten. Ich bin sehr  froh, dass die Rute dabei war, da die kleinen Räuber so viel Spaß damit  gemacht haben, dass Sie keiner aus der Hand legen wollte. Hat am Ende  die Spitze verloren, da ich mich dämlich angestellt habe. Für 35€ ne  absolute Empfehlung. Klasse Aktion bis ins Handteil. Kann man am Ende  vom Urlaub auch wegschmeißen wenn‘s denn sein muss. Der größte mit der  Rute gefangene Fisch war ein Grouper von ca. 1,5kg saugeiler Drill!

Meine alte Daiwa:
Keine Ahnung wie das Modell hieß. Der Schriftzug ist nicht mehr zu lesen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Ist aber eine Rute mit Charakter und kommt überall hin mit. Auch nach  zehn Jahren noch keine Ermüdungserscheinungen zu erkennen. Ja, früher  war halt alles besser.

Penn Battle 6 und 7000er:
Meines Erachtens nach gute Rollen. Laufen nach den zwei Tagen immer noch  wie vorher. Die Bremse hat immer sauber gearbeitet. Bissel lange Wege  zum justieren, muss man ganz schön dran drehen. Ich kann und will an  dieser Stelle jedoch keine weitere Bewertung vornehmen. Für mich war es  ausreichend.

Power Pro:
Zum Werfen Bullshit…Zum Schleppen und Naturköderangeln ausreichend.

Varivas Fluo 40lbs:
Saugeiles Zeug. Hat alles mitgemacht…

*Fazit:*
1. Die Crew war der Hammer. Sowohl was den Service, das Essen, als auch  die Freundlichkeit und Hilfsbereitschaft angeht. Gab natürlich am Ende  nen entsprechenden Tip für alle.
2. Wie erwartet war es richtig, diese Menge an Mails zu schreiben und  die Vielzahl an Fragen zu stellen. Hätte ich mich nicht in dieser Form  inhaltlich mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt und mein Tackle inkl.  Kleinteile, Köder etc. zusammen gestellt, wär das zwar ne lustige  Bootsfahrt, aber bei weitem fischtechnisch nicht so erfolgreich  geworden.
3. Die Organisation durch Steven und Michael war ok. Insbesondere zum  Geburtstag meines Vaters haben sie sich alle wahnsinnig viel Mühe  gegeben.
4. Bezüglich der Fische hatten wir zumindest was den Fang des Sails  angeht denke ich sehr viel Glück. Ansonsten war die Gesamtmenge unseres  Fangs wohl eher unterdurchschnittlich. Ich kann es nicht einschätzen,  aber die einzelnen Fische waren alle etwas ganz besonderes für mich und  haben mich vollends angefixt.
5. Zwei Tage sind viel zu wenig…Ich werde es wieder tun.
6. Ich bin wirklich Kunstköderangler durch und durch. Die Fischgeilheit  hat auf diesem Trip aber gesiegt und ich habe noch einiges vor mir.
7. Ein Glück war ich zwei Tage aus dem all in Hotel raus. Das is ja gar nix für mich…


----------



## ullsok (8. April 2014)

*AW: Ägypten Hamata/ 2 Tage-Kurztrip bzw. das erste Mal warmes Salzwasser...*

Toller Bericht - vielen Dank! #6

800,- € für einen Overnight-Trip sind ja ganz in Ordnung - kannst du mal die Kontaktdaten des Anbieters einstellen oder mir per PM senden?

In welchem Hotel wart ihr dort?


----------



## tomsen83 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Ägypten Hamata/ 2 Tage-Kurztrip bzw. das erste Mal warmes Salzwasser...*

Hast PN. Für alle anderen:
http://www.marsaalam.com/fishing.html


----------



## Norge Fan (9. April 2014)

*AW: Ägypten Hamata/ 2 Tage-Kurztrip bzw. das erste Mal warmes Salzwasser...*

Sehr schöner Bericht , danke dafür #6


----------



## ullsok (10. April 2014)

*AW: Ägypten Hamata/ 2 Tage-Kurztrip bzw. das erste Mal warmes Salzwasser...*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> Hast PN. Für alle anderen:
> http://www.marsaalam.com/fishing.html



Alles klar -vielen Dank #h


----------



## Tino34 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Ägypten Hamata/ 2 Tage-Kurztrip bzw. das erste Mal warmes Salzwasser...*

Ich will mehr davon lesen! 

 Und nächstes Jahr dein Urlaubsort, lass mich raten:

 Ägypten!


----------



## tomsen83 (11. April 2014)

*AW: Ägypten Hamata/ 2 Tage-Kurztrip bzw. das erste Mal warmes Salzwasser...*

Jup, bin gerade am planen für Frühjahr 2015#6 Will mindestens eine Woche on board verbringen. Besser mehr. 

Sollte jemand Interesse haben, gerne PN an mich. Würde den Trip mit maximal zwei weiteren Personen machen wollen. Also höchstens drei Angler auf dem Boot...


----------

